# SP-101 holster options



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I just bought a SP-101 in .357. I'll pick it up just as soon as the county processes my paperwork. I felt like Goldilocks choosing this firearm. Ooh, the 686 too big! Aw, the 60-10 too small! Ah, the SP-101--just right!

I need a holster for this firearm.

Specs:

SP-101, 4.2" barrel length, adjustable rear sights and a Hi-Viz front sight.

I used to carry my Colt Gold Cup in an inside the waistband holster. I think that I can do the same with the Ruger. I have not been able to find one for the 4.2" barrel length. Any suggestions?

Also, a high ride speed scabbard would be nice for when I dress for that type of carry.

Any suggestions?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You're going to have to wait a while, that gun was just release within the last couple of months, the holster makers are always need a bit of time to acquire molds etc. to make holsters for the new guns that come out. Check back in about three months and there should be more options.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I wrote to Lobo Leather and Simply Rugged and queried. I have a Simply Rugged holster for my S & W 340 PD. It's pretty nice. They show a 4" - 6" offering, but my gun has a Hi-Viz front sight and adjustable rear sight that add to the profile and I'm not sure it will fit. Hopefully they will respond on Monday or Tuesday.

The paper work from the County can take anywhere from a few days to 5 weeks. Each gun purchase has to be approved by a judge. So while I own the gun, I cannot take possession of it until the paper work shows up.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Both Lobo Leather and Simply Rugged answered me within minutes of each other on Saturday night (10:07 p.m. and 10:15 p.m.). Either a high degree of service or a low degree of night life.

Both indicated that they could accommodate the firearm.

Simply Rugged wrote:
_
yes, I bought the same 4" 357 as soon as they came out. It will be made exactly for the 4" Sp101

Please Print this e-mail Support the US Timber Industry 
Of the Troops & For The Troops
Rob Leahy_

Now I have to decide which to get.


----------



## keithmaryq (Jan 28, 2012)

Did you make a holster choice? I'm getting ready to purchase a 4-inch sp101 and will be in the same position as you soon...so I'm curious to know what you did...thanks...


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

keithmaryq said:


> Did you make a holster choice? I'm getting ready to purchase a 4-inch sp101 and will be in the same position as you soon...so I'm curious to know what you did...thanks...


I ordered two holsters from Lobo Leather. An enhanced pancake, and an offset clip inside the waist band holster. Neither has arrived yet. I also bought a very lightly used Simply Rugged holster from one of the members here. That arrived. It is a nice holster, and well made. I will probably retire it after the new holsters arrive. It carries quite low on the strong side, so my shirt will not hide it. It carries much higher for cross draw, but prints quite a bit. We will see once the others arrive what I will do.

For field use the Simply Rugged would be excellent, but for carry concealed it really requires a sports jacket or something similar.


----------

